# Topping Oak. With Manlift. 60 + footer



## Jordan3605 (Jun 25, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;FacnD3Kpa3w]http://youtu.be/FacnD3Kpa3w[/video]

YouTube - ‪60 ft. Oak Cut Down with Husqvarna 50‬&rlm;


----------



## Chud (Jun 25, 2011)

did you at least use earplugs?


----------



## limbwalker54 (Jun 25, 2011)

Are you for real.....???? opcorn:


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 25, 2011)

****not a good example of safety procedures


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 25, 2011)

were not professionals, just learning by experience. this is not a "job", strickly spare time cutting.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 25, 2011)

I know its hard to tell from video but it looks like you could have just cut it from the ground just as easily. What was the need to go up 20 feet to cut it where you did?


----------



## ronnyb (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you do it for the wood? Maybe a couple of cases of beer? Good work.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 25, 2011)

one reason was to try and top a tree successfully. the other reason was on the opposite side to top fell was a leech field and outbuilding/ old sawmill. would have been possible to just drop the tree from the ground, but that would be boring


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 25, 2011)

ronny- this was at my buddys house. saved top half for wood, gave bottom 20 ft section to his grandfather for firewood


----------



## flushcut (Jun 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 26, 2011)

flushcut said:


> opcorn:


 
Well, he makes a better box than that murph guy at least! lol.


----------



## flushcut (Jun 26, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Well, he makes a better box than that murph guy at least! lol.


 
I'll give them that. I just hope they find a guy to show them a thing or two and get at least the basic PPE. Skull bucket, eyes, ears, and a fall arrest harness for the lift even if it is for "part time cutting". 
OP, most of why guys on here are so critical is because it is the week end warrior who goes out and get hurt or killed and screws with what the insurance companies charge us. I am all for guys doing their own tree work it just goes to show they still have their man card, but things can go bad in a hurry. Do some reading on the physics/dynamics and proper rigging of this work it will help you. Stay safe.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the tips. I'll take some more video soon.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 26, 2011)

wow a 60' and its topped at 30' wears your hard hat safety belt your and accident waiting to happen


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 26, 2011)

already heard that one sir. be original please.
read your post out loud to yourself. makes no sense


----------



## deevo (Jun 26, 2011)

Jordan3605 said:


> already heard that one sir. be original please.
> read your post out loud to yourself. makes no sense


 
He knows what he is talking about, trying to prevent you from having a terrible accident which looks to be soon. We are here to help people like you not to have one and be safe! Not end up a statistic. If someone on here gives you some sound advice......please take it! Like some have said, we don't want our insurance and WSIB rates going up any higher then they are.


----------



## Jordan3605 (Jun 26, 2011)

i understand your trying to help. thank you for your concern.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 24, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> wow a 60' and its topped at 30' wears your hard hat safety belt your and accident waiting to happen


 


Jordan3605 said:


> already heard that one sir. be original please.
> read your post out loud to yourself. makes no sense


 

Yes, Tom Trees is short on punctuation, grammar and spelling, but he knows trees and what to do with them in each and every situation.

Sorry some of the guys here are being rather harsh, but I'd say you at least know the basics of felling a tree, although your safety methods need a lot of improvement. Study up on it, ask questions, learn from books, videos and advice from pros (including TT) and you'll be great. 

Soon you too can be razzing newbies for their bad technique. After all, Tom Trees isn't going to live forever, (although he's darn near close to that mark already!)  

So, gents, how about some constructive criticism for Jordan, eh? We don't want to scare him away but teach him some vital things.
1. Sharpen your chain
2. Learn how to do your back cut properly
3. Find out what PPE means and get some
4. escape route and clearing the brush around your feet
5. 

(Here I pass the torch to the older and wiser....)


----------



## lxt (Jul 31, 2011)

Jordan3605 said:


> already heard that one sir. be original please.
> read your post out loud to yourself. makes no sense


 
Well then let me help out treetom..............60ft`er my ass! you looked like a squirrel crapping razor blades, saw was dull, notch was terrible...........hell I coulda limbed it down quicker & that boom lift.......that all the higher it goes sprout? 

Yep, part time uh? making that notch at eyelevel will truly keep you at part time...........or DEAD!! if I were you id go to barber college!! you are a terrible accident waiting to happen & apparently scared to utilize the lifts height....find another trade!




LXT..................


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2011)

Jordan3605 said:


> already heard that one sir. be original please.
> read your post out loud to yourself. makes no sense


 
No no, you just aren't able to read it... yet. After a few more years ( like 150) of sinking saws into trees you'll sound just like that too.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2011)

Jordan3605 said:


> i understand your trying to help. thank you for your concern.


 
Ain't nobody here trying to help you man! We are all The Pros, we are not your not friends, this isn't Utube, we are not all giddy to see your homeowner DIY video. Sure, for you its something, for us , well, its just not for us I don't think.

That's all kiddo, have a nice day, try not to #### anything up to bad, now mind yer manners and don't talk back... well at least wait until you speak the langauge OK?


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2011)

Jordan3605 said:


> thanks for the tips. I'll take some more video soon.


 
Oooof! I dunno if that's such a good idea but more power to ya jess get that saw sharp next time.


Was that a Husky or JohnRed?


----------



## TreeSurfer (Aug 29, 2011)

jordan. if your going to post a video in an arborist forum where some of the industries best knowledgeable professionals lurk around and chat, you better understand that your gonna get constructive criticism. if you wanted ooooohs and ahhhhhs you should have posted it in a Home Owner DIY forum not a professional arborist forum. i noticed you blew off tom when he asked you about a hard hat and bsic PPE. youd be dumb to blow him off. 
these guys have been doing this for years and you should listen to them when they mention PPE. i dont let anyone use my saws without chaps, hardhat, gloves, eye protection and earplugs. good luck and welcome to AS


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 29, 2011)

Pull your pants up! I'd sure hate to see a man fall out of his pants and get cut or hit by a tree with his pants on the ground.


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 30, 2011)

you should have fear for what can happen when a tree falls. 

I work with manlifts quite often, and am quite comfortable with them, but I don't cut trees with them, and I am in no way comfortable with that thought. You appear to be much too aloof to be operating one. In my industry you NEVER operate a lift without a harness on, because you can easily be thrown out of it with a bounce or wind or fall out of it and die. If that tree were to fall on the boom arm, you'd probably be hurt very seriously or die. Start having a little sense of self preservation. 

Also, the chain looked very dull to me.


----------

